# Fenway: Canine Good Citizen



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am proud and excited that wedding puppy (and Tango's best friend & frequent slumber party guest) Fenway passed his CGC tonight @ 8 months old.  He was a wedding present for our dear friends Brooke&Matt, and they have done an amazing job training him. He is on to therapy dog and CD now.

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=307181


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

wow! -CONGRATULATIONS! i'm impressed


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats to Fenway! He's a big boy now!

Do they know where they want to do therapy with him?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great achievement for Fenway and his folks! Way to go!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats to your slumber party friend! Hehe! CGC is a great way to get your dog out there...get them seeing other people, and going to a show so they can expirience the doggy show lifestyle! Tell them I say good luck for Therapy work and their CD! =]


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

WooooHoooo Fenway, Matt and Brooke!
Well Done!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW!!! Very impressive. Way to go Fenway !!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Debles said:


> Congrats to Fenway! He's a big boy now!
> 
> Do they know where they want to do therapy with him?


Brooke is a family psychologist, and her practice welcomes dogs. So she is hoping to use Fenway to interact with children, and then to have him be able to snooze at her feet for an hourlong session with adults. He's going to take the TDI test the instant he turns one, bc they don't seem to allow younger dogs to take the program. He's getting in his hospital/nursing home visits now though. I am very proud of them, since it's not usually the best idea to choose a puppy as a gift. They are such dog people though, it worked out perfectly. Phew!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Yea Fenway! Great achievement for such a young dog. Nice to see owners wanting to work with their dogs!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Way to go Fenway!:You_Rock_


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow! that is pretty darn good at 8 months. I love the name Fenway. Is he a pretty calm puppy?


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

What a friend you are! Where were you when we got married last summer?  That's great news and he is BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yay! What a great accomplishment for such a young guy! I am sure he is going to do great moving toward TDI and CD!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

What a fun way to bond with their wedding gift....spending all that time training a good boy! Congrats to all, human and canine alike


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Way to go Fenway!! :appl:


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow...congratulations Fenway!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Awesome! The canine good neighbour test is HARD for an 8 month old puppy! They must have been training VERY hard.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My first golden Shammy was a wedding gift from my best friend. : )
Look what that led to!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Happy said:


> Wow! that is pretty darn good at 8 months. I love the name Fenway. Is he a pretty calm puppy?


As long as he has an outing/off leash running&playing, he is an amazingly calm,sensible puppy. His half sister Logan (CH Sunkota's Phorgone Conclusion OS) is a therapy dog for a person with MS here in Portland, Maine. That really inspired Brooke to train Fenway diligently.
http://teamlogan.googlepages.com/

http://aservicedogsjourney.blogspot.com/


----------

